# [MOD]PDroid 1.3 for TShed1.6



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

I've made a few mods for Thundershed including Svyat's PDroid (Link)http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1357056 and AndroidOn's smooth scrolling and volume tweaks (Link)http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1411317 and thought I'd share.
You can flash these in recovery.

Thundershed 1.4

Shed has added the smooth scrolling tweak to Thundershed1.4 so I haven't made any smoothscroll tweaks for it but I'll double check and make sure it's working in the rom and if it isn't then I'll whip some up.
Also haven't checked flashing these without mounting /system but I'm assuming it's necessary.

50 volume increment only
http://dl.dropbox.co...20-%2050vol.zip

PDroid 1.27 only
http://dl.dropbox.co...Droid-v1.27.zip

PDroid 1.27 and 50 volume increment
http://dl.dropbox.co...20-%2050vol.zip

Restore (grab this just in case)
http://dl.dropbox.co...-%20RESTORE.zip

PDroid 1.3 patch.
Svyat just updated PDroid and it's supposed to have fixed the alarm notification bug. Also just so you know my phone said that the patch was not installed when I opened the app after flashing the 1.3 patch until I deleted /data/system/privacy.db, cleared the app data and rebooted. Also I wiped delvik but I don't know if that was necessary or not. I'm sure if you haven't been using an older version or are doing a full wipe this shouldn't be necessary.

PDroid 1.3 only
http://dl.dropbox.co...PDroid-v1.3.zip

PDroid 1.3 and 50 volume increment
http://dl.dropbox.co...20-%2050vol.zip

Thundershed 1.5

50 volume increment only
http://dl.dropbox.co...erShed-v1.5.zip

Restore
http://dl.dropbox.co...erShed-v1.5.zip

PDroid 1.3 only
http://dl.dropbox.co...3_TShed-1.5.zip

PDroid 1.3 and 50 volume incremen
http://dl.dropbox.co...l_TShed-1.5.zip

Thundershed 1.6

Restore
http://dl.dropbox.co...CM7.2-tbolt.zip

PDroid 1.3 only
http://dl.dropbox.co...CM7.2-tbolt.zip

50 volume increment only
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59411507/50vol-TShed-v1.6.zip

PDroid 1.3 and 50 volume increment
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/59411507/50-val-PDroid13-TShed-v1.6.zip


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Just in case.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks! This is dope

You should have killed me, when you had the chance


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

omg, I could have used this when I was running Thundershed. Now that I got MIUI v5, Im never going back.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Is this similar to v6 supercharger?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Is this similar to v6 supercharger?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 Nope. As far as my understanding the smooth scrolling tweak disables garbage collection during scrolling activities. Some apps are already programmed with this but this tweak will do it system wide. A few places I can say I noticed a difference are the call log, callrecorder and anywhere with a list box like setting your cpu min/max or when you long hold on an item in Root Explorer.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I had these on SkyRaider v1.3, are there any alternatives I could try?


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I wish I had these on SkyRaider v1.3, are there any alternatives I could try?


 As far as I know as long a the rom is deodexed it should be possible to do any of these mods and of your interested in the battery bar mod you can just use the app, it works just about as well.

Edit: Actually I'm not sure if the rom needs to be deodexed or not, orhow to tell really but it does look like I can make some mods for SkyRaider. Which ones were you interested in?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> As far as I know as long a the rom is deodexed it should be possible to do any of these mods and of your interested in the battery bar mod you can just use the app, it works just about as well.
> 
> Edit: Actually I'm not sure if the rom needs to be deodexed or not, orhow to tell really but it does look like I can make some mods for SkyRaider. Which ones were you interested in?


Mainly the Smooth Scrolling. If you could that would be awesome!


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

huge fan of this! using sheds just for this mod. is it hard to make? would love to make one for jimmydeans lean&meaner 2.0


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

theMichael said:


> huge fan of this! using sheds just for this mod. is it hard to make? would love to make one for jimmydeans lean&meaner 2.0


 It's not hard at all. The links to the mods have pretty good instructions and the tool for Pdroid does all the work itself. BTW what mods are you using?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> It's not hard at all. The links to the mods have pretty good instructions and the tool for Pdroid does all the work itself. BTW what mods are you using?


alrighty ill have to take a look when i have some free time, using the mod primarily for smooth scroll and volume increments.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Mainly the Smooth Scrolling. If you could that would be awesome!


Sent you a PM. I might post it here but I'd like to know if it works first and I'd also like to make sure it's cool with ihtfp69 first.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

do you need to do anything other than flash the mod to get smooth scrolling and volume tweaks to work? I gather you have to install the APK for PDroid as well as the battery bar, as you said...

I haven't flashed any of this yet for the record, just trying to get the process straight before I do. thanks!


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

number5toad said:


> do you need to do anything other than flash the mod to get smooth scrolling and volume tweaks to work? I gather you have to install the APK for PDroid as well as the battery bar, as you said...
> 
> I haven't flashed any of this yet for the record, just trying to get the process straight before I do. thanks!


 Nope. The only thing you should do after you flash the volume tweak is adjust your volume so you don't sleep through an alarm or miss a call or anything.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Will this work on sheds new 1.3 or if not can this be updated, I love this mod

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Forgot all about this thread when I finally flashed tshed. Hope they do get updated.


theMichael said:


> Will this work on sheds new 1.3 or if not can this be updated, I love this mod
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


There have been some changes to animations and the lockscreen that would be reverted if you flashed this in it's current state, MOST LIKELY. Better to be safe then sorry and just wait for him or someone else to update.

Sent from my Thunderbolt


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks for the update! works great


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah sorry about the wait, I had them ready last night but couldn't get them to work on my phone. It wasn't until this morning that I finally figured out that I had to mount /system for them to work and I was going to post this right after I updated the OP but then Rootz went down on me.


----------



## Kronofile (Aug 6, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> then Rootz went down on me.


That sounds dirty. Thanks for your efforts bud

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I tried reading the xda thread, but didn't understand, what does this do?

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I tried reading the xda thread, but didn't understand, what does this do?
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


+1


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> I tried reading the xda thread, but didn't understand, what does this do?
> 
> Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


This is how the smoothscrolling tweak works as far as I know( and I could be WAY off). Android tries to free ram well your scrolling through items in lists, say you're going through your call log and there are a hundred calls but only about seven on the screen at a time so as your scrolling down android is constantly clearing out all the rendered text and such that is no longer on the screen which causes a stutter, it still moves as fast but not as smooth. This tweak disables the ram cleanup during scrolling. Now yes that does mean that it's using more ram but not a lot and it still gets wiped once something is closed.

As far as the PDroid mod, it adds a patch to the rom that is needed for the PDroid app to run. It makes it so that when an app requests certain info it gets intercepted by the patch first checked against your allowed permissions and then either allowed to see certain info, denied or gevin fake info. So it's kind of like an internal firewall for your personal info.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I flashed the smooth scroll for 1.3. I'm not sure if I can discern the difference but i'll be watching for it.

Thanks!


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

if we are flashing the mods u added without pdroid, do we still need to mount first? thanks


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

recDNA said:


> And what does 50% volume increment do?


It gives you finer control over the volume levels insted of having 16 steps for media, ringer, etc it gives you 50 which is nice music when it's too quite but one step up is too loud. I doesn't change the max volume just how many increments. Also if you flash it you should check all your volume levels cause if your ringer was at say 12/16 its now at 12/50 till you crank it up same with alarm and incall volume if you dont like it and flash back you'll be fine, if you had it at 45/50 it will be at 45/16 when you go back to stock which will automatically just fix itself back to 16/16.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

theMichael said:


> if we are flashing the mods u added without pdroid, do we still need to mount first? thanks


That's a good question. I haven't had a chance to flash them all myself so I can't say for sure but I would assume you would have to mount /system. Even if it's not needed it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Battery bar from 1.2 is still working fine for me...should I flash the "return to stock" zip for 1.2 before I flash the 1.3 update?


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

number5toad said:


> Battery bar from 1.2 is still working fine for me...should I flash the "return to stock" zip for 1.2 before I flash the 1.3 update?


Do you mean Thundershed1.3 or just the mods?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe that's why my scrolling doesnt look smoother. I forgot about mounting the sd card. How do you do that?


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Maybe that's why my scrolling doesnt look smoother. I forgot about mounting the sd card. How do you do that?


Similar to when doing a wipe, go into "Mounts and storage" and select "mount /system" instead of formatting it.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> Do you mean Thundershed1.3 or just the mods?


just the mods - I flashed Thundershed 1.3 without reverting any of the mods I'd installed in 1.2 (in this case, the battery bar, PDroid and smooth scrolling)


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

number5toad said:


> just the mods - I flashed Thundershed 1.3 without reverting any of the mods I'd installed in 1.2 (in this case, the battery bar, PDroid and smooth scrolling)


Ah ok, I just wanted to make sure you weren't using the 1.3 tweaks on Thundershed 1.2. You don't have to do anything with the tweaks before flashing the rom because the rom overwrites all the tweaked files with it's stock ones so if you had the 1.2 tweaks and flashed TShed1.3 you'll just have to flash the 1.3 tweaks.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks man - for the record, before I read your reply, I tried running the "restore" .zip and it left me in a bootloop. my first bootloop, even! I was so proud.

anyway a battery pull and quick restore later (thankfully I had a really recent nandroid since I'd just flashed Thundershed 1.3) and all was well, just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else is feeling eager and stupid, like me.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

number5toad said:


> thanks man - for the record, before I read your reply, I tried running the "restore" .zip and it left me in a bootloop. my first bootloop, even! I was so proud.
> 
> anyway a battery pull and quick restore later (thankfully I had a really recent nandroid since I'd just flashed Thundershed 1.3) and all was well, just thought I'd mention it in case anyone else is feeling eager and stupid, like me.


Which restore 1.2 or 1.3?


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

1.2 restore, while running Thundershed 1.3 - I didn't read very carefully and I am impatient.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Xanth said:


> Similar to when doing a wipe, go into "Mounts and storage" and select "mount /system" instead of formatting it.


I flashed the smooth scrolling only feature from recovery without mounting system first.

Have I applied the feature? (Smooth scrolling)
Have I done essentially nothing?(since I didn't mount system first)
Should I reflash smooth scrolling AFTER mounting system?(or do I need to do something to undo flashing without mounting first)?
Is there a way to mount system in recovery so I can do the system mount then flash while still in recovery?

After flashing do I need to do something to UNmount the system again?

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I think u did nothing, mount the system and flash again. Even if it was partially flashed before, flashing on top should have no repercussions. Just wipe cache/dalvik if u are Aries.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

theMichael said:


> I think u did nothing, mount the system and flash again. Even if it was partially flashed before, flashing on top should have no repercussions. Just wipe cache/dalvik if u are Aries.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Thanks. I flashed it again after mounting system in recovery. Still can't see any difference in scrolling but at least I didn't seem to do any harm! LOL
One area iphone seems to beat us is smoother scrolling but it is one of very few imo.

Perhaps i'll notice smoother scrolling after using it for a while.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

The more I use my phone the smoother it feels.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

theMichael said:


> The more I use my phone the smoother it feels.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Well either way I want to thank Ivan for doing this for us! Thanks!


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Will you be updating this for sheds new release later today, don't know if I can upgrade without his mod!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

theMichael said:


> Will you be updating this for sheds new release later today, don't know if I can upgrade without his mod!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


 Definitely. I might not get it out till tomorrow depending on when it comes out but I'll definatly put it up once I get it done. If I get a chance to work on it but can't get to all the versions at once which one would you prefer first.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> Definitely. I might not get it out till tomorrow depending on when it comes out but I'll definatly put it up once I get it done. If I get a chance to work on it but can't get to all the versions at once which one would you prefer first.


Smooth scroll and 50% volume please!


----------



## grimpow (Nov 18, 2011)

Agreed, smooth scroll and the 50 incremental volume please. I don't really use pdroid


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm downloading 1.4 right now but it's taking a while. Also it looks like shed added the smoothscroll to the rom, if that's the case I can skip that and just work on volume and PDroid.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

noticed that in his update as well, would you happen to know the difference between force disable and default?


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

theMichael said:


> noticed that in his update as well, would you happen to know the difference between force disable and default?


 I haven't had a chance to try 1.4 yet but I would assume force disable would do the same thing as this tweak.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Meant default disable *. There are two kinds of disables. Ill see if shed can (pun) shed some light on it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Svyat just updated PDroid and it's supposed to have fixed the alarm notification bug. Also just so you know my phone said that the patch was not installed when I opened the app after flashing the 1.3 patch until I deleted /data/system/privacy.db, cleared the app data and rebooted. Also I wiped delvik but I don't know if that was necessary or not. I'm sure if you haven't been using an older version or are doing a full wipe this shouldn't be necessary.

You can find the new patches in the first post.


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Idk but I flash the volume/50 and not sure if I see any difference is there a app to located it or that how it is I'm on 1.4shed...I don't see any mod that I see ``(°_°)/``

"Thunderbolt"


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Idk but I flash the volume/50 and not sure if I see any difference is there a app to located it or that how it is I'm on 1.4shed...I don't see any mod that I see ``(°_°)/``
> 
> "Thunderbolt"


To tell that the 50-vol mod is working hit volume up or down if your ringer moves a 16th of the slider it didn't work, if it moves only a couple of pixels than you're good to go. If it didn't work and you want to try again make sure you mount /system first in recovery.


----------



## workshed (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for doing these mods, Ivan. Mucho appreciated!


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

workshed said:


> Thanks for doing these mods, Ivan. Mucho appreciated!


Yeah, this rocks. Will 1.4 work on 1.5?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

papaavi said:


> Yeah, this rocks. Will 1.4 work on 1.5?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


 I don't know, even if it does boot it might be unstable. I'm planning on having mods for 1.5 tomorrow.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

I've got 50 volume increment patches up for 1.5. Sorry there's no PDroid patch yet I haven't been able to get it to work yet. I've seen a couple people with issues on other roms with the newest version of PDroid(1.32) which I had just downloaded. I'll try again with an older version but it might be a day or two.

Update: We're up and running with PDroid 1.3


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> I've got 50 volume increment patches up for 1.5. Sorry there's no PDroid patch yet I haven't been able to get it to work yet. I've seen a couple people with issues on other roms with the newest version of PDroid(1.32) which I had just downloaded. I'll try again with an older version but it might be a day or two.
> 
> Update: We're up and running with PDroid 1.3


Thanks! P.s. Follow the stated directions

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## chrootz (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, I successful patched TShed 1.5 with the pdroid working very well. I just fixed the pdroid security patch only (No volume increment patches).

I tried attachment the file PDroid-ThunderShed-v1.5_CM7.2-tbolt.zip but it says too big file (300kb limited).


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

chrootz said:


> Hi, I successful patched TShed 1.5 with the pdroid working very well. I just fixed the pdroid security patch only (No volume increment patches).
> 
> I tried attachment the file PDroid-ThunderShed-v1.5_CM7.2-tbolt.zip but it says too big file (300kb limited).


 Sorry I don't quite understand what you're saying. Do you mean you got the PDroid 1.32 patch working?


----------



## chrootz (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry, My english isn't primary and I ran different version of pdroid patcher (1.31v) got the TShed 1.5 runs charm. The PDroidPatcher 1.32 is buggy FYI.

Free check my file attachment.

http://dl.dropbox.co...CM7.2-tbolt.zip
http://dl.dropbox.co...CM7.2-tbolt.zip



IvanNCase said:


> Sorry I don't quite understand what you're saying. Do you mean you got the PDroid 1.32 patch working?


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

Does this pdroid 1.3 build for tshed work for 1.6?

Edit: it does not work for me. Phone went into a boot loop.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Just updated the op with links for pdroid for 1.6. Sorry for the delay, I don't know when I'll get to doing the 50 increment volume but it is on my list of things to do.


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> Just updated the op with links for pdroid for 1.6. Sorry for the delay, I don't know when I'll get to doing the 50 increment volume but it is on my list of things to do.


Thanks!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

Is the 50 increment volume working for 1.6 yet? Thanks for your work.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> Is the 50 increment volume working for 1.6 yet? Thanks for your work.


No not yet, I've been busy but I'll have to get on that.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry about the wait. The links are up for the 50 increment volume version but be warned I have not tried them myself as I've not even got around to flashing thundershed 1.6 on my phone yet, so be careful and grab the restore file.


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PDroid 1.3 patch.[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Svyat just updated PDroid and it's supposed to have fixed the alarm notification bug. Also just so you know my phone said that the patch was not installed when I opened the app after flashing the 1.3 patch until I deleted /data/system/privacy.db, cleared the app data and rebooted. Also I wiped delvik but I don't know if that was necessary or not. I'm sure if you haven't been using an older version or are doing a full wipe this shouldn't be necessary.


[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I don't see privacy.db in /data/system/ - and also, I cleared app data and wiped dalvik cache but still get the error where Pdroid doesn't see the patch. Not sure if it's the fact that I'm using PDroid 1.32 or what.[/background]


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

hypnote said:


> [/background][/font][/color]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I don't see privacy.db in /data/system/ - and also, I cleared app data and wiped dalvik cache but still get the error where Pdroid doesn't see the patch. Not sure if it's the fact that I'm using PDroid 1.32 or what.[/background]


I just want to make sure you've got the right patch for the version of ThunderShed you've got because that note was from the ones I made for TShed 1.4. Can you tell me which version of TShed you've got and which one of the patches you've got (Full filename would be great just so I know exactly which one to look at). Also I can't remember now but I think I remember having to mount /system in recovery but I might be thinking of a different phone.


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

IvanNCase said:


> I just want to make sure you've got the right patch for the version of ThunderShed you've got because that note was from the ones I made for TShed 1.4. Can you tell me which version of TShed you've got and which one of the patches you've got (Full filename would be great just so I know exactly which one to look at). Also I can't remember now but I think I remember having to mount /system in recovery but I might be thinking of a different phone.


50-val-PDroid13-TShed-v1.6.zip

I'm on Thundershed 1.6. Haven't had to mount system in recovery to make any other changes via flashable zips.


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

hypnote said:


> 50-val-PDroid13-TShed-v1.6.zip
> 
> I'm on Thundershed 1.6. Haven't had to mount system in recovery to make any other changes via flashable zips.


now you can if you want pdroid to work 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

Well that was easy enough. =)

Thanks


----------



## az_biker (Jun 3, 2012)

IvanNCase said:


> To tell that the 50-vol mod is working hit volume up or down if your ringer moves a 16th of the slider it didn't work, if it moves only a couple of pixels than you're good to go. If it didn't work and you want to try again make sure you mount /system first in recovery.


So this mod doesn't INCREASE the volume, it just gives it more adjustments up to the same level you previously had? Am I understanding that correctly? IF it doesn't increase the volume, any suggestions on what to use? Media at 40% is nearly undetectable... Thanks in advance!


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I use Equalizer from the market. It works great and really brings music to life.

Tapatalked from the Thundershed!


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

The 1.6 volume mod works flawlessly. Thanks Ivan!

Tapatalked from the Thundershed!


----------



## hypnote (Jul 25, 2011)

What kinda stuff are people blocking with PDroid? So far I've only cared about the Facebook GPS bullshit and haven't blocked much else.


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

hypnote, I'm glad it's working for you and az_biker I've used volume+ and it can make it louder and also doubles as a dsp (even though the ROM came with one). Sorry I haven't been able to test anything out with 1.6 on still on 1.5 since when I flash next I want to do a full wipe and I've been too busy with work and family stuff to spend a half a day fine tuning my phone the way I like it. Plus I heard someone say that Shed was working on 1.7 so I might just wait and jump right to that. As far as what to block I block everything that I don't think they need like the chase bank app adding the ability to see your contacts a few versions ago. I know the GPS is so they can find ATM's near you but I can't come up with a single good reason for them to know freinds numbers. Same reason I block incoming number from every app exept "phone" and any widgets that show your last call or stuff like that. I know a lot of games want to see incoming number because thats the only way for them to know when you get call to automatically pause the game and when I asked Syvat about it he said that if you block it the can still know that your getting a call but just won't be able to see what the number is.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Can a version of the p3 part be made for infected eternity ?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Can a version of the p3 part be made for infected eternity ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


probably. got a link?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

No, not to the version im using. Later today i can get you a link to r248. What parts do you need to modify and i can upload those to you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IvanNCase (Oct 20, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> No, not to the version im using. Later today i can get you a link to r248. What parts do you need to modify and i can upload those to you.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 For PDroid you run the patcher on the ROM's whole zip and it spits out the patch and restore zips, so basically the whole zip file. I don't know if I'll be around a computer tonight and I'm going to be gone all tomarrow so I won't be able to get to it til friday but it's not really hard at all if you want to give it a try. There's a link to Syvats thread on xda in the OP but he's only got v1.32 which has given me and others problems but I think some others have reposted the older 1.3 that works well.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Aight

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m4k3r (Jun 11, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Can a version of the p3 part be made for infected eternity ?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


PDroid is baked into Eternity. Just download PrivacyDroid from the market and you're good to go.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I see i didn't know hehe. Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

